# كيفية تجميع لوحةر شاحن بطاريات 12 فولت دي سي



## nageb (30 أغسطس 2011)

السلام وعليكم عيد كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح اعمالنا 
اخواني الكرام ارجو مساعدتي ما الدي احتاجه لعمل شارجر بطاريات 12 فولت بحيث يكون اي فولتية ac نفرض من 50 فولت الى 240 فولت يحولها الى 14 فولت dc اي مهما كانت قيمة الفولتية المترددة متفاوتة يكون الخروج كافي لشحن بطارية او اكثر


----------



## nageb (30 أغسطس 2011)

بعد بحث طويل في الانترنت وجدت دائرة تستخدم في التلفزيونات تسمى
دائرة التغذية ذات المنبع المتغير ( SMPS ) أى مهما كان جهد المنبع المغذى لها الدائرة فخرجها ثابت لايتغر وحتى هذة الدائرة تطورات من طريقة التنظيم عن طريق الترانزستور اى التنظيم عن طريق الدوائر المتكاملة ( IC 
شكرا لان ما احد من القسم تعب نفسه ووفر عليا الوقت والسهر جزاكم الله خير



Read more: http://www.qariya.com/electronics/tv_power_circuit.htm#ixzz1WXxljoCN​


----------



## الحاج محمد غنيم (2 يونيو 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أبدأ مع الزميل العضو المحترم nageb بتحية الأسلام " السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته " وأرجوك ألآ تبدى الندم على فعل خير أعانك الله عليه .. خيركم من تعلم العلم و علمه.. 
أما بخصوص دائرة التغذية التليفزيونية الموضحة فى مقالك ........ " نريد المزيد من الأيضاح بخصوص ........ " نوع التلفزيون المستخدمة فيه ..... ورسم توضيحى لها ان أمكن ..... وما هى باقى أجزاء الدائرة المرفقة مع وحدة التغذية تلك لتنفيذ مشروع الشاحن 
المنوه عنه بعاليه بصفحة مقالك .
أتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق وان تغمرنا بأبحاثك الجميلة جعلها الله لك زخرا فى ميزان حسناتك .... والله الموفق ,,, 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
أخيك / الحاج محمد غنيم


----------

